# 3 more beagle questions



## brownitsdown84 (Jan 19, 2009)

Well I have been feeding my pup a whole large cup of dog food a day not an actual cup probably two cups. I don't want to over feed her because my previous beagles were over weight. She's very small 12 inches. Should I actually only give her one cup a day? She also acts like she has.never eaten everytime I feed her she ets while I'm pouring it out. Is this normal? I only ask because of worms I heard its a sign they might have them. 
Also I am looking for a small shock collar for training her but they are all so expensive... I heard of a g2 by tritronics which seems to be small enough but they are a lot of $ any suggestionsof where to look?? I'm having the same problem with finding a dog box for the back of the truck....


----------



## miruss (Apr 18, 2003)

Dog inside or outside if inside 1 should be fine if outside i would do 2 cups they use a lot of energy to stay warm in the cold. don't use shock collar so no idea there. until you fine a good box for the back you could use some thing like this http://www.walmart.com/ip/Petmate-Vari-Kennel-Portable-Small-Dog-Crate-in-Tan/15118705 then you could even put up front with you if you want.


----------



## Jim Orman (Aug 21, 2012)

call me i help you out Jim Orman 313-475-1972


----------



## FieldWalker (Oct 21, 2003)

Check out collar clinic in traverse city (online)... Used collars with warranties. 

Sent from my IdeaTab S6000-F using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## thisusernamevalid (Sep 14, 2013)

We have two huskies, one about 65lbs and one about 75lbs. They each get two cups a day, one in the morning and one in the evening. They're healthy as can be. 

How much you feed your dog depends on a few things. How much time outside in the cold? How much excercise? What kind of food? Garbage food like Purina is loaded with fillers, so they get less nutrition and poop more than with a good food.

Check with your vet. He can tell you how much you should be feeding and suggest some good dog foods as well.


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

I have a15" beagle & I give him a 1/2 cup in the morning & 1/2 cup at night. Like stated above all dogs are different, specially huskies compared to beagles, haha. Jk. Beagles will put on weight faster than most breeds of dogs I have seen. I was gone for two weeks during hunting season & when I came home mine looked like he had gained prolly 5 lbs  ( over fed ) . Also depends on how much exercise your dog gets. I run mine two to three times a week for a couple hours each time. I also feed him to of the line dog food.
As far as him eating fast like it's the first time yes, all 8 of the beagles I have had do. When u buy GOOD dog food it recommends what to feed your dog per weight/ day. If anyone thinks 1 cup isn't enough per day I will send a pic of my dog he a beautiful.
Also a zapper collar. I bought mine from gander mountain for 180$ (sportdog). I hunt with mine so he definitely needs a collar at sometime  I can just use the beep noise for a warning & it also has a setting for just vibrate without stimulating. My puppy I have now is one of the best pups I have had so I don't think I have even zapped him one time besides when he was running a deer & wouldn't leave it.


Sent from my SPH-M830


----------



## brownitsdown84 (Jan 19, 2009)

All questions answered guys. I got a collar and a dog box last week. Both are working great. I am gonna continue with the 1 cup a day. Its working well she is perfect size so far.

Sent from my LG-LS840 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

